# Nikon D200 very long exposure times?



## Garbz (Nov 13, 2006)

I bought my Nikon D200 about 3 days ago, and have been snapping away for ages. Compare to the old Nikon FE it has some great features, such as autofocus, but one thing so far I really miss and that is my long exposure times and ludicrously flexible light metre.

It just seems there is no way other than bulb mode to run the Nikon D200 for longer than 30 seconds. There doesn't appear to be a press to engage press to release option.

So far the only workarounds I have found is either use a remote ($170US is out of my price range), or trigger via computer. The problem with the latter being that my laptop battery won't last long enough to take the 3h exposures I do for star shots (mind you no idea how CCD noise will affect this at this length).

So other than spending money, dragging a laptop around, or holding my finger on the button till it turns blue hoping not to move the camera, is there any other method, or cheap product, or even do it yourself product that can trigger the shutter for longer than 30 seconds?


----------



## W.Smith (Nov 13, 2006)

This recent thread covered that point, Garbz:
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62875&highlight=walking+flash


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know if it'll work for the D200, but this cheap TV remote works like a charm for the D70/70s cameras, and it's cheap!

http://www.pogoelectronics.com/prc200.html


----------



## fmw (Nov 13, 2006)

If you can be there for the end of the exposure why not just buy whichever remote release works and tape the button down to open the shutter.  When you return you can remove the tape and end the exposure.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 13, 2006)

The camera has no infra red remote. Rather the remote is wired. Since my background is in electrical engineering I would have hit it with every remote code I can simulate if I could.

With the tape idea it would be very hard to avoid camera shake. My tripod is not very stable at all being just as old as my Nikon FE :S

W.Smith I actually read that thread last week ago and ignored most of it, but reading it again while it does have a few workarounds they seem to involve the expensive remote.

I had a look at the cheaper D70 remote which has the same connector on it and it was still listed here at $70AU!!!, so a bit more looking around and I found Nikon actually sell a computer cord to link to the 10pin connector and I could just cut the connector off that end end build a little circuit with the exposed wires, but my god $180AU that thing was listed for. I do not know if that is in error seeing how the cable is nothing more than 2 plugs and a piece of 10 core cable, or if it's Nikon's/Photocontinental's idea of a joke.

http://www.amedesign.ro/F100.htm#10 PIN CONNECTOR I did also find a pinout for it. Worst case I'll try and rig up something ghetto to it. I sure as heck am not prepared to spend the figures I've been quoted so far for the remotes or cables.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually I just found a cost effective chinese import on ebay. Basically a remote shutter unit. $20AU inc shipping

I don't understand why camera manufactures can't simply add a mode for press to toggle the shutter. It would save all the need for a locking remote system.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...=DORRND200&is=REG&Q=&O=productlist&sku=439328
Wired remote for D200 for $40 from B&H ^^


----------

